# bale sample



## ghay (Jan 16, 2009)

Been thinking about buying one of those core tubes to put on the cordless drill to get samples to send in to test bale. Anybody got any suggestions as I'm new here.thanks


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

We have a Colorado Hay Probe that has worked well for us. Just make sure you have a good cordless drill for what ever brand probe you buy.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought mine from Star Quality Samplers in Canada. I tried to make one myself, but it did not compare to the one I bought. Get a good sampler and you will have an easier time collecting quality samples.

Star Quality Samplers

Jim


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I too bought the colorado hay probe, but I got the one you just push in and it has a collection chamber on it. I am satisfied with it and I never have to worry about having a dead battery on my drill. We had a drill operated corer before and it never failed, you would take a half of a sample and your battery would be dead. The collection chamber is also nice because you can take multiple samples without having to stop.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I use a Penn-State corer with an 18V Dewalt drill. I can get about 10 samples per battery (usually probe at least 6 bales per sample). Standard tips will dull after a while, I have very aggressive tip I got from Kendall Guither in Illinois for balage. Works great and stays sharp!


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I have also seen the Colorado Hay Probe as the one mostly recommended and greatest in popularity so you might want to go for that one but always shop around first you never know what kind of bargain you might pick up.


----------



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

I found a really good site that talks about all the different types of Probes and each one comes with a description and picture to boot. It may be worth having a look and seeing if any one takes your fancy.

http://www.noble.org/AG/TestingServices/ForageProbeListings.pdf


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

haydays said:


> I found a really good site that talks about all the different types of Probes and each one comes with a description and picture to boot. It may be worth having a look and seeing if any one takes your fancy.
> 
> http://www.noble.org/AG/TestingServices/ForageProbeListings.pdf


That looks like a good site. I am looking at each one now and comparing them but still not quite sure as to which one si the best though. Any ideas?


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We use a Haychec push type sampler. It is sturdy, stays sharp and is set up so the sample will discharge into either a jar or a bag-pretty handy. Here's a link if you're interested- Hay Sampling Made Easy with Hay Chec


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Frontier Mills 'Yankton' Hay Probe
Contact: Frontier Mills, Inc.
Address: 2002 South Dakota Highway 314, Yankton, SD 57078
Phone: (605) 665-2441
Description: "DRILL TYPE" 30� long X 1� inside diameter conduit pipe shaft with round 7� long X 4� diameter canister. External auger pulls the long probe into the bale. Different ends allow use as hand brace or with drill. Comes with replaceable tip and wooden dowel for cleaning.

This is what we use


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

HALLSHAY said:



> Frontier Mills 'Yankton' Hay Probe
> Contact: Frontier Mills, Inc.
> Address: 2002 South Dakota Highway 314, Yankton, SD 57078
> Phone: (650) 665-2441...


Noticed youn had an error on the phone number.

Area Code should be *(605)*, not (650).

I only live about 30 miles from Yankton. I'll have to check it out!!


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Better have a 1/2 XRP 18 to run this. A 3/8 18 volt dewalt gets warm fast. The tube has an auger that pulls it in and forces a cut. This sampler will not grind the hay, but it has to be sharp.


----------



## bestharvest (Sep 4, 2010)

Check out Best Harvest-Crop & Silage Moisture Testers, Meters & Probes for a variety of bale probes with bagging attachment. The Milwaukee brand drills provide the great torque and value in cordless drills. The NFTA at NFTA provides a good summary of recommended probes.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.noble.org/AG/TestingServices/ForageProbeListings.pdf

On this web site, check out the last listing- Campbell push type hay probe:

"Description: "PUSH TYPE" Stainless steel sampling tube with inline PVC canister for
catching sample. Sampling tube stores in PVC chamber when not in use. The probe is
self-unloading and provides for easy continuous sampling of baled hay. The probe has a
clean out rod that aids in cleaning out the probe when the sample is completed. The rod
also protects the cutting edge during storage."

I have tried a drill type using a 19 v portable electric drill and didn't like using it as well as I like using this Campbell push-type hay probe- very simple and easy to use. No need to lug around a portable drill and extra battery. Sorry, but I don't know the price- I borrow the Campbell hay probe from a friend when I need it.


----------

